# Has anyone seen the toilet tissue?



## Nanegge (Jan 27, 2014)

Bailey, 12 months, denies any knowledge of the missing toilet tissue roll!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Give it up, buddy, you've been caught "red pawed".  Very cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Maybe he's just replacing the roll. ound:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't remember how long our bathrooms have had permanent baby gates. They aren't really permanent by design, since they are just regular baby gates, but they've been there long enough to be considered permanent.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Very Cute. I think we have all been there.... maybe still there!


----------

